# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Αναβάθμηση Κόμβου!

## downlots

Έχω αγοράσει και χρησιμοποιώ ένα ALIX 1C με ένα link.
Επέλεξα αυτό λόγο οικονομίας ρεύματος και λόγω του ότι λόγω της περιοχής δεν μπορώ να βγάλω πάνω απο 2-3 link!
Ηρθε όμως η ώρα για το δεύτερο link και σκέφτομαι το πως να το κάνω!
Το συγκεκριμένο board έχει ένα miniPCI(το οποίο χησιμοποιώ) και ενα PCI.
Τι συμφέρει να κάνω τώρα για να επεκτείνω τον κόμβο?
Να το πουλήσω και να πάω να πάρω ένα 2C που έχει 2 miniPCI ή μπορώ με το ίδιο να κανω δουλειά?
Οι PCI->4*miniPCI μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν?Με συμφέρει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## tripkaos

κοιτα αμα εχει pci και σηκωνει αλλο ενα λινκ το μηχανηματακι(δεν το ξερω)βαζεις ενα adaptor pci->minipci και βαζεις μια cm9 και βγαζεις ενα λινκ ακομα...αλλα αν σκευτεσε να βγαλεις και 3ο λινκ τοτε ο τετραπλος ειναι μονοδρομος...

----------


## Telis

Θα πρεπει να σηκωνει αλλο ενα link, γιατι εγω εχω το ALIX.2C2 ( 500 + 2minipci/256ram)και εχω δει οτι σηκωνει 2 link και με nstream δινοντας καλα bandwith.
Το καλο ειναι οτι εχει το 500αρη και ετσι γινετε δουλεια, οποτε μην το αλλαξεις αν θελεις να παιξεις μεχρι 2 link ( σε α μιλαμε παντα ).
Δεν ξερω ομως για καρτα PCI σε α πια παιζει οκ γιατι δουλευω παντα minipci CM9.

----------

